# Taking a bus to guadalajara



## brimar66 (Sep 19, 2009)

I know this is not the place for this question, but would like some help. We are thinking about spending our wiinters in Ajijic. Coming down this winter for a visit with our relatives. Are considering taking a bus from Brownsville/Mcallen Texas versus driving. However I cannot seem to find a site that will give me a $$$ on a fare. Have checked out several. Maybe will have to call Texas bus terminal??

THANKS!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are buses from McAllen, for example, to Monterrey, where I suggest that you get off at the first stop and take a taxi to the airport. Interjet flies from Monterrey to Guadalajara for about the same price as the bus, making your total price very competitive with the long overnight bus all the way.
The downtown bus terminal in McAllen can give you bus fares and Interjet.com.mx should have the details on their flights for about $144.00 USD.


----------

